# Ziwipeak Mystery Box!



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

After inquiring about ZiwiPeak samples a few weeks ago, I arrived home today to find a box on the porch from them! If I can just figure out how to open said box, I will be pleasantly surprised if my requested samples are inside! 
(It figures that I'd given up on them sending anything and I bought a bag of grain-free Blue Buffalo for Lacey yesterday....hahaha ALL IN THE TIMING!)


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY! They sent an 8oz trial package of the venison recipe and even included a plastic scoop. I'm impressed. Now, let's hope Lacey's impressed, too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, yay! cant wait to see if she likes the ziwipeak. 
did she try the blue buffalo yet? does she like that one? maybe you can return it if she doesnt like it if you got it locally


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Let me know how it goes! I think I may have to add a little something into Ote's diet, Ziwipeak may be the way to go. She's picky though. Nice to know that they'll send a sample package!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

elaina said:


> oh, yay! cant wait to see if she likes the ziwipeak.
> did she try the blue buffalo yet? does she like that one? maybe you can return it if she doesnt like it if you got it locally


She did try to the Blue Buffalo Freedom for Small Breeds. She ate it once I mixed a few pieces in with her regular Blue Buffalo food. The ingredients are the same, just this one has no grains. I don't think she noticed the difference.
I CAN return it to the store (if I can find the receipt). 



proudpeyotemama said:


> Let me know how it goes! I think I may have to add a little something into Ote's diet, Ziwipeak may be the way to go. She's picky though. Nice to know that they'll send a sample package!


I put about 5 little Ziwi pieces in her dish. She approached with great caution, snatched a piece and gobbled it right up. We have a winner!  I like that she actually *chews* the pieces and doesn't just swallow them whole like the regular kibble. I was shocked that she even went near the bowl. She's SO picky. You should definitely write to ZiwiPeak and ask for a sample for Ote. If Lacey will eat it, pretty much anyone would.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew it!!

I add some warm water to it to help mine eat more slowly. It does not sit long enough to become mushy! The water is also good for their digestive system. 

The amount that she will eat may also be less so the water helps them feel more full. 

I am always so happy to hear people feeding such great foods and hearing dogs loving it so much!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I knew it!!
> 
> I add some warm water to it to help mine eat more slowly. It does not sit long enough to become mushy! The water is also good for their digestive system.
> 
> ...


-stunned face- I gave her a couple more pieces and she's running around my apartment whining and going INSANE. She wants more! She's been so spoiled today already. She got peanut butter to trick her into taking her Sentinel pill, and now she got ZiwiPeak (which smells really really good to me for some reason). No canned food treat for her today. Goodness she's going to turn into a blubbery whale of a Chi if she keeps this snacking up.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Both my Lulu and my picky Gidget love lamb ZiwiPeak. We have been on it since last Wed. YAY!!


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love to get her either on a half/half diet of ZP and grain-free Blue or 100% on the ZP. I'm just a little baffled by how to measure out the right amount of ZP for her. She's 3.2lb; does anyone have insight on this for me?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

That is great to hear that they have to chew the pieces! I was giving Ote a "treat" today - of about 10 Precise Holistic kibbles - and she all out choked. I was scared to death. I guess she didn't think that she needed to chew, so just swallowed the pieces and before I knew it she was on her side flailing making the most horrible gagging sounds ever. I felt horrible! Luckily, a mix of patting her on the back and trying to grab for the kibble got it out. But needless to say, she definitely needs a "fill in" snack that she can chew and from what you're saying, ZiwiPeak sounds like it's a winner!! Definitely asking for a sample bag. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LaceyGirl said:


> I'd love to get her either on a half/half diet of ZP and grain-free Blue or 100% on the ZP. I'm just a little baffled by how to measure out the right amount of ZP for her. She's 3.2lb; does anyone have insight on this for me?


My 6 and 7 (a little chunky) lb chis eat about 1/3 scoop per meal, if that helps. I would just start her off with maybe 1/4 scoop or so per meal and go up or down from there... That may even be a bit much since she is so small.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> That is great to hear that they have to chew the pieces! I was giving Ote a "treat" today - of about 10 Precise Holistic kibbles - and she all out choked. I was scared to death. I guess she didn't think that she needed to chew, so just swallowed the pieces and before I knew it she was on her side flailing making the most horrible gagging sounds ever. I felt horrible! Luckily, a mix of patting her on the back and trying to grab for the kibble got it out. But needless to say, she definitely needs a "fill in" snack that she can chew and from what you're saying, ZiwiPeak sounds like it's a winner!! Definitely asking for a sample bag. Thanks for the tip!


Yes, the pieces look a bit like mini beef jerky. She didn't chew on them that long, but she HAD to chew them. Lacey and Ote are just so similar! Lace-Face will only chew the LifeSource bits in the Blue kibble; not the kibble itself. The kibble she just swallows. She will crunch the LifeSource bits, suck down the kibbles, and then gulp a full cup of water. 
THEN, she lets out a grand old belch that my neighbors upstairs probably hear. 



missy_r said:


> My 6 and 7 (a little chunky) lb chis eat about 1/3 scoop per meal, if that helps. I would just start her off with maybe 1/4 scoop or so per meal and go up or down from there... That may even be a bit much since she is so small.


She is a tiny girl with a mighty appetite. When I got her back in December, I'd be lucky if I could get her to eat 1/4 cup of kibble in THREE DAYS. 
I switched her to Blue Buffalo after a few weeks of fighting her with the food she'd always been fed, and now she eats almost a 1/2 cup a day and I still hear her belly growling for a snack. 
I guess I'll just play around with the ZP and see what works best. Thanks!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I would be surprised if Ote doesn't eat the ZP, my fussypants little one Chloe absolutely loves it. Go for the lamb first, its suppose to be the most palatable one. Mine love the venison and fish but i've heard that about 1/2 the dogs who are given it don't like it.

LaceyGirl - I'm so glad you found something your little one loves! I feed my 4lb pair 1/2 a scoop per meal (they are still puppies and very active) so I would go somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 a scoop. If she's still complaining that she's hungry you could give a bully stick or a piece of natural jerkey.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Actually the Lamb is the most rich. It can be a bit greasy. I always recommend starting with the plain Venison. 

I'd start feeding by weight and calories and go up or down from there. 

Check out this thread for links to ZP's feeding calculator and also to one on dogfoodadvisor. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/65787-feeding-calculator-since-we-have-so-many-questions-about-how-much-feed.html


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Actually the Lamb is the most rich. It can be a bit greasy. I always recommend starting with the plain Venison.
> 
> I'd start feeding by weight and calories and go up or down from there.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize ZP had a feeding calculator! Thank you! It says to feed her 1/2 scoop a day. I think I may do 1/4 scoop a day and balance it out with the Blue Buffalo. I would like to add the ZP cat food to my ferrets' diets, and can't afford to have all three of my furry children 100% on ZP right now. 
(It's bad enough having 3 furry kids on Blue Buffalo!)


----------



## corky95621 (Apr 2, 2012)

what is the Ziwipeak stuff? im very curious about this.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

corky95621 said:


> what is the Ziwipeak stuff? im very curious about this.


Well, according to Lacey, it's canine crack. 
According to the company, it is a freeze-dried raw diet. That means, no fillers, no carbohydrates, no grains, etc. It's just pure meaty goodness for your dog/cat! 
Check out their website for more technical information  
Home » ZiwiPeak

You can also write to them and request a free sample like I did!


----------

